# I can't sleep!



## Rita G. (Apr 8, 2017)

FreeBSD 10.3 amd64 KDE

MENU > LEAVE > SLEEP does not work (the way it’s supposed to). . . it DOES put the computer to sleep, but then when I hit a key to wake it, it remains stuck at a login, (out of x; white text black background) does not respond to keyboard and I have to switch computer off at power supply and push power button to get it to boot again.

Does anyone know how to fix this?


----------



## aragats (Apr 8, 2017)

I had a similar issue, although it was Intel graphics.
When I switched to FreeBSD 11 with new vt(4)and KMS drivers everything worked properly.


----------



## Rita G. (Apr 8, 2017)

thank you aragats, but this computer does not like 11.


----------



## aragats (Apr 8, 2017)

That's really strange! Would you tell more about its hardware?
Also, what's the output of `pciconf -lv`?


----------



## Rita G. (Apr 8, 2017)

asus maximus IV gene-z
i7 2600k
4 GB ram
asus GTX 760

```
$  pciconf -lv hostb0@pci0:0:0:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x01008086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller'     class      = bridge     subclass   = HOST-PCI pcib1@pci0:0:1:0:       class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x01018086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x01     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = 'Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port'     class      = bridge     subclass   = PCI-PCI vgapci1@pci0:0:2:0:     class=0x038000 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x01228086 rev=0x09 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller'     class      = display none0@pci0:0:22:0:      class=0x078000 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c3a8086 rev=0x04 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller'     class      = simple comms em0@pci0:0:25:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x849c1043 chip=0x15038086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '82579V Gigabit Network Connection'     class      = network     subclass   = ethernet ehci0@pci0:0:26:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c2d8086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'     class      = serial bus     subclass   = USB hdac1@pci0:0:27:0:      class=0x040300 card=0x84dc1043 chip=0x1c208086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller'     class      = multimedia     subclass   = HDA pcib2@pci0:0:28:0:      class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c108086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1'     class      = bridge     subclass   = PCI-PCI pcib3@pci0:0:28:4:      class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c188086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 5'     class      = bridge     subclass   = PCI-PCI pcib4@pci0:0:28:5:      class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c1a8086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 6'     class      = bridge     subclass   = PCI-PCI pcib5@pci0:0:28:6:      class=0x060400 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c1c8086 rev=0xb5 hdr=0x01     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 7'     class      = bridge     subclass   = PCI-PCI ehci1@pci0:0:29:0:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c268086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller'     class      = serial bus     subclass   = USB isab0@pci0:0:31:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c448086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = 'Z68 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller'     class      = bridge     subclass   = PCI-ISA ahci1@pci0:0:31:2:      class=0x010601 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c028086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SATA AHCI Controller'     class      = mass storage     subclass   = SATA none1@pci0:0:31:3:      class=0x0c0500 card=0x844d1043 chip=0x1c228086 rev=0x05 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'     device     = '6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller'     class      = serial bus     subclass   = SMBus vgapci0@pci0:1:0:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x84721043 chip=0x118710de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'     device     = 'GK104 [GeForce GTX 760]'     class      = display     subclass   = VGA hdac0@pci0:1:0:1:       class=0x040300 card=0x84721043 chip=0x0e0a10de rev=0xa1 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'NVIDIA Corporation'     device     = 'GK104 HDMI Audio Controller'     class      = multimedia     subclass   = HDA xhci0@pci0:3:0:0:       class=0x0c0330 card=0x84881043 chip=0x10421b21 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'     device     = 'ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller'     class      = serial bus     subclass   = USB xhci1@pci0:4:0:0:       class=0x0c0330 card=0x84881043 chip=0x10421b21 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'ASMedia Technology Inc.'     device     = 'ASM1042 SuperSpeed USB Host Controller'     class      = serial bus     subclass   = USB atapci0@pci0:5:0:0:     class=0x010185 card=0x84601043 chip=0x2362197b rev=0x10 hdr=0x00     vendor     = 'JMicron Technology Corp.'     device     = 'JMB362 SATA Controller'     class      = mass storage     subclass   = ATA $
```


----------



## aragats (Apr 9, 2017)

Actually your computer has two graphics card: Intel HD 3000 (Sandy bridge CPU) and NVidia GTX 760.
They both are supported by FreeBSD.
What's the reason you cannot update to FreeBSD 11?


----------



## Rita G. (Apr 9, 2017)

probably some installation mistake on my part; i'll try 11 again later on a different ssd & report back.


----------



## Rita G. (Apr 10, 2017)

nahh . . i installed 11 on it and it won't sleep with it either. I put the 10.3 ssd back in. 
Does anyone know how to make it sleep?


----------



## rigoletto@ (Apr 10, 2017)

Try to disable one of those cards (the one you won't use) on BIOS/UEFI.


----------

